# ?? on Alum Muskie



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a smaller boat with only a trolling motor and feel safer in the northern ends of Alum. I always hear about Muskies near the dam. Is it worthwhile to Muskie fish the northern parts? I'm not asking for any spots, just whether it would be worth my time to try up there. Thanks.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It never hurts to try it, especially early in the year.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Yes, there are decent Muskies caught up there every year, especially April, May.


----------



## pokie (Oct 5, 2006)

I am not a muskie expert but i would think that would be the best part of the lake to fish in the spring. Lots of feeder creeks that are warmed up by the sun and shallower water should bring the baitfish that way. Find the warmest water that time of year and you should find fish. I would downsize my bait and slow down my presentation if I were fishing then. Maybe even a creek chub under a bobber and sit back with a beverage. You may also want to try some rocky areas and wood laydowns as well. Again, these hold heat from the sun and attract fish trying to get warm or sun themself. I have had good luck in the past with a suspending crainkbait like a Rouge or Rapala. Good luck.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

The ski's are stacked on the North end in early spring. It stays muddy up until early summer but don't let it discourage you from trying North of Howard Rd.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. I'll be casting and trolling Rapalas for sure, but if you see some dork in a 12' Lund flailing away with a fly rod, that'll be me. Thanks again.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

I hooked a 30+" muskie near the Howard Rd launch in the big stumpy cove. I was fishing for bass on spinners and he hit right next to the boat.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

it sounds to good to be true but if you want to catch some muskies on alum in the spring throw a 3/4 ounce chrome bill lewis rattle trap. once the water temps get above 45 you will average 3 per day. find some shallow flats that are close to deep holes or channels and just keep throwing it until your arm feels like its going to fall off. you wont be disappointed


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep i agree totally with lordofthepunks. A trap in those areas mentioned will get you bit. As the water warms they get on wood like the largemouth too. Forget your typical musky gear and trolling. get up on flats and shallow water and cast the trap. Basically just go bass fishing and you will not be dissappointed. You will be fine up north. This lake is sick with musky, they are everywhere. Seems like every cool water tourney we fish i hear most of the guys tangling with musky and some big ones too. They will bite everything we throw for bass. I have caught them on flipping tubes, jigs, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, any crankbait you name it. Cloudy breezy days seem best.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, what about how to handle them once you catch them? I've never caught one but it one of my goals this year. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

tnant1 said:


> OK, what about how to handle them once you catch them? I've never caught one but it one of my goals this year. Any help is appreciated.


The ideal way that most musky anglers use is as follows:

Have a very large net on the ready. When fish is tired out from fight bring it boat side and net it. Keep net with fish in it in the water over the side of the boat. Then, get pliers for hook removal and remove hooks from fish. If hook cutting is necessary then grab them and cut hooks. All of this can be done while the fish is in the net and in the water. Once free from the lure/hooks the fish can be lifted out of the net for a photo opportunity or just let it swim out of the net. Be careful if lifting for a picture. You want a firm grip on the underside of the jaw. Do NOT put thumb or fingers on upper part of snot or you will regret it. Trust me! Also, support the lower tail section with your other hand. A vertical hold is not good for the fish especially the larger ones. 

If not interested in netting it or touching it as many aren't, then you can use long nose pliers at boatside and grab the lure to shake the fish free. This usually works really well especially with bass or saugeye sized baits. I like pliers that are 11" long including the handle. I have these on the ready when I am fishing a river/creek from canoe and not wishing to take along my musky net. Though, I have yet to get one paddling. I hope to change that this spring/summer.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i would also tell you to be careful when removing the hooks those fish sometimes just have a spaz moment thrashing around in the net and once your stuck the lure with the fish life turns bad i have the marks left on my thumb from such an event also i know a person who fishes the creek up north very very early way before any crappie or whitebass and he catches muskies in there never big fish but i think his biggest was around 34 35 inches so not bad fish good starter muskies i catch them in the spring casting cranks and banging them on the bottom in shallow water i fish south but im sure it will work all over the lake april is best for me with cranks in shallow water good luck


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Marshall said:


> Yep i agree totally with lordofthepunks. A trap in those areas mentioned will get you bit. As the water warms they get on wood like the largemouth too. Forget your typical musky gear and trolling. get up on flats and shallow water and cast the trap. Basically just go bass fishing and you will not be dissappointed. You will be fine up north. This lake is sick with musky, they are everywhere. Seems like every cool water tourney we fish i hear most of the guys tangling with musky and some big ones too. They will bite everything we throw for bass. I have caught them on flipping tubes, jigs, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, any crankbait you name it. Cloudy breezy days seem best.


Marshall - I'm curious - do you ever use a steel leader when you are bass fishing at Alum? I hate leaders, snap swivels, etc but I'm always tempted to use a light leader when I'm bass fishing with cranks at Alum simply due to the muskie numbers. The bass guy in me says skip the steel leader and don't trade lure action for the risk of losing your crankbait.

I'm always torn on this because I'm not really keen on losing my luckycraft baits to muskies! On the other hand, I do think leaders (even light ones) hurt lure action and cause more hangups on wood/stumps. Would appreciate your advice.

thanks!


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

Though, I have yet to get one paddling. I hope to change that this spring/summer.[/QUOTE]

I'm right there with ya. First I'd like to get one period, then get one from a yak.


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Though, I have yet to get one paddling. I hope to change that this spring/summer.


I'm right there with ya. First, I'd like to get one period. Then I'd like to get one in a yak.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

No leaders. I land 95 percent of them. Leader will kill a crank action. I don't use luckycraft at alum very often. Some days you just have to change tactics to get away from the musky. They get predictable and can be patterned pretty easy at times.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, i never use leaders, i caught 9 muskies last year during a 3 trip span in march in which i was actually targeting musky, all on a trap without a leader and didnt have a single one break off. i did lose 2 or 3 but they did not break my line. i caught a bunch more during the tournament season while bass fishing and also did not have a break off.

a good cranking rod, some 12-14lb floro and your good to go


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. No more leaders for me! Probably also won't be throwing any luckcraft baits either at alum...I'll stick with cheaper baits there!


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

I put a ton of hours on Alum last year when everyone was slamming the Musky and never caught one.....I guess I was doing it all wrong as I was trolling in early-mid Spring in 12-15 ft. of water. Guess I'll be picking up a few ratl-traps soon. Probably get my boat out of storage in 2-3 weeks and get it ready. 

Great thread and I appreciate all the helpful info.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

A word of advice. Stop trolling out in no mans land when the water is cold and head shallow. Cast cast cast! This lake is choke full of muskies. Now in the summer you may have to troll. You know this is always how it goes, the guy trolling a big plug catches a 6lb bass and the guy bass fishing catches a 40 inch musky! Go figure.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

flicker shad red crawlfish and firetiger really any color fish 8ft or less til the water gets to about 75f and be ready last year i had days where i could get 3 muskys a day casting for saugeye from big run area south was my best areas but i think it would work anywhere in the lake in the same water depths also flicker shad are cheaper than some other baits to use


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Marshall said:


> A word of advice. Stop trolling out in no mans land when the water is cold and head shallow. Cast cast cast! This lake is choke full of muskies. Now in the summer you may have to troll. You know this is always how it goes, the guy trolling a big plug catches a 6lb bass and the guy bass fishing catches a 40 inch musky! Go figure.


marshal is right, just keep burning a trap until your arm is ready to fall off. the chrome traps with the blue backs are the ticket. 6 feet of water or less that is near some deep water. hold on to your rod because they will slam it. like i said earlier, i caught them in mid march last year but last march was pretty warm. id say when the water temps get into the 40s it will be on!


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I spent years bass fishing alum. Probably from '93 to '98 and never saw a muskie. I have been to alum twice since then and hooked 2 of em by accident. Both times it was on a chrome/black hot-n-tot on points. they are a great fight.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

the true musky fisher will just stick his thumb in that big musky mouth and lip her.


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

As far as handling Muskies, a boga-grip is a great tool. You can buy a knockoff from bass pro shop for about 20 bucks. I grab the lip with the boga, then use the pliers to get the hook out. It also gives you one sure grip when you try to get a picture with that slimy dog. I use big lures with monster sized hooks. Many of my Muskie bros tell me they have gotten hooked in the hand while trying to unhook a large Muskie. They are prone to thrashing with no warning. Be careful and NEVER put your hands near the hooks. Having a big hook stuck in your hand, with a thrashing Muskie on the other end is a nightmare I wish to avoid. That's why another great tool is a pair of wire cutters. At least you can cut the hook off and get medical attention later.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wire cutters? or miniature bolt cutters


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

anything that will cut through a hook easily and quickly will do.


----------

